# Avatar the next Star Wars?



## staticbeast (Sep 10, 2012)

People have said this before but how can that be possible, Star Wars became a huge franchise.


Star Wars Movies.

Star Wars Episode I: The Phantom Menace
Star Wars Episode II: Attack of the Clones
Star Wars Episode III: Revenge of the Sith
Star Wars Episode IV: A New Hope
Star Wars Episode V: The Empire Strikes Back
Star Wars Episode VI: Return of the Jedi
Star Wars: The Clone Wars

Star Wars TV Movies.

The Star Wars Holiday Special
Caravan of Courage: An Ewok Adventure
Ewoks: The Battle for Endor
The Great Heep (Based on Droids cartoon)

Star Wars cartoons.

Star Wars: Droids
Star Wars: Ewoks
Star Wars Clone Wars (2003 micro series)
Star Wars: The Clone Wars (2008 CGI series)


It's gonna be hard for Avatar to become a huge franchise like Star Wars.


----------



## Bart (Sep 10, 2012)

Walk up to a random person in the street and give them a quote from any _Star Wars_ film, whether it be the prequel or the original films and then give them a set of quotes from Avatar and ask them if they recognise any; I think that might answer the question there.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Sep 10, 2012)

Comparing Avatar crap to Star Wars.....


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 10, 2012)

Do tell about the expanded universe of Avatar.


----------



## Grape (Sep 10, 2012)

The only thing they have in common is that they're both incredibly overrated.

Unless I'm missing something? What exactly is the premise of this thread?


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Sep 10, 2012)

One avatar film is better than the 6 star wars movies combined...

My penis has more developed characters than star wars. Star wars fans watched the movies when they were 12 and cum over them because of nostalgia, if those films came out today they would be john carter level.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 10, 2012)

Bart said:


> Walk up to a random person in the street and give them a quote from any _Star Wars_ film, whether it be the prequel or the original films and then give them a set of quotes from Avatar and ask them if they recognise any; I think that might answer the question there.





Danger Doom said:


> Do tell about the expanded universe of Avatar.


Star Wars has been around for almost 4 decades. Avatar has not even reached half a decade.


----------



## Perverted King (Sep 10, 2012)

Your punishment must be more severe.


----------



## Bart (Sep 10, 2012)

Gunners said:


> Star Wars has been around for almost 4 decades. Avatar has not even reached half a decade.



Which is why I said speak of any of the prequels too, even ROTS for example.


----------



## Megaharrison (Sep 10, 2012)

Except Avatar was a steaming pile of garbage with good 3D graphics.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Sep 10, 2012)

The 6 movies of Star wars are less deep than Avatar.
What exactly is the message of star wars ? what is it about ? oh yeah it was about a fat douche taking the money out of your pockets.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Sep 10, 2012)

Harry Potter is this generation's Star Wars, even if they started from different medias


----------



## Amuro (Sep 10, 2012)

maybe in reverse


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 10, 2012)

> My penis has more developed characters than star wars.



Keeping in mind that I do agree people tend to overrate the original trilogy due to nostalgia, I think this line is BS. For one, your penis is small and you know it. 

Two, Luke Skywalker, Han Solo and Darth Vader all have noticeable development. "Avatar" only develops its protagonist and its just as cliched as the above (although it should be noted at least Star Wars possibly helped invent some of its cliches).

"Avatar" is a highly conventional movie with delusions of self importance, but it is mostly redeemed by sporting some of the coolest visuals I've ever seen. "Star Wars" though is spectacle at its most creative.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Sep 10, 2012)

Star Wars and Avatar are pretty much the same thing.
Visually inovative at the time they were released but nothing more.
Luke Skywalker is more dull than Naruto, most of the dialogue is as cheesy as it gets.


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 10, 2012)

I'd take Avatar over that horribly aged piece of crap, named Star Wars any day.

But yea, Avatar will be a money grabbing franchise like SW.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 10, 2012)

Unlikely.  M Night pretty much doomed the entire franchise.  Doubt we will even get a sequel.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 10, 2012)

Avatar? Compared to Star Wars?

There isn't a gif to express my laughter at you.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 10, 2012)

I don't recall Harry Potter's mythos being whored out like a cheap mare


----------



## Rukia (Sep 10, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Avatar? Compared to Star Wars?
> 
> There isn't a gif to express my laughter at you.


Zuko and Anakin share some similarities I guess.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 10, 2012)

They both have long hair and scars on their eyes, yeah.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Sep 10, 2012)

At least avatar had a director in charge.. star wars had a businessman.

Also I am glad that in 1977 oscars a true artist Woody Allen kicked Lucas' ass with Annie Hall.


----------



## Wan (Sep 10, 2012)

Star Wars launched into pop culture legend because so much was iconic about it.  The setting, the writing, the characters, the technology, the music etc.  Lightsabers.  The Force.  Han & Chewie.  3P0 and R2.  Darth Vader.  The Death Star.  Yoda. "Use the Force, Luke!" "I gotta bad feeling about this..." "No, Luke, I am your father" "Do or do not, there is no try."  So much about it was fresh (for theaters) along with the cutting edge visual effects.  Even though the visual effects are dated by today's standards, the original films still stand up because of the narrative core (just don't try telling Lucas that).

Avatar has...blue cat people?  Big pretty trees?  Nothing about it really seems like something iconic that will last like Star Wars did.


----------



## Furious George (Sep 10, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Unlikely.  M Night pretty much doomed the entire franchise.  Doubt we will even get a sequel.



 

If you aren't trolling... think about the thread for a second. It will come to you.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 10, 2012)

Rukia's gonna ruk


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 10, 2012)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Star Wars and Avatar are pretty much the same thing.
> Visually inovative at the time they were released but nothing more.
> Luke Skywalker is more dull than Naruto, most of the dialogue is as cheesy as it gets.



The last sentence is subjective. While I didn't like Luke in Episode 4, I thought he became more compelling in the sequels. The dialogue was pretty bad in Ep 4 too, but it got better (until the prequels).



> At least avatar had a director in charge.. star wars had a businessman.
> 
> Also I am glad that in 1977 oscars a true artist Woody Allen kicked Lucas' ass with Annie Hall.



That's another baffling statement. Lucas was a "real" director at the time of the first SW release. He didn't start becoming more a businessman than producer until..."Return of the Jedi", I think.

I know you dislike the guy and the movies, but at least think before you say something.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Sep 11, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> I don't recall Harry Potter's mythos being whored out like a cheap mare



Both introduced a new universe, that while each took some aspects of their genres they were on the whole very original and expansive, both Harry Potter and Star Wars made a new generation fall in love with their respective universes and introduced iconic villains. Not to mention tht both introduced a new kind of weapon that existed before but that they took to another level, namely, Star Wars took swords and made Lightsabers and Harry Potter took wands and made them integral to wizards and gave the oportunity for faster spell fights and spell clashes  



Avatar's world isn't original enough, it was successful because it gave new technology to cinema, but it's not as inventive or influence as much as Star Wars and Harry Potter did, not to mention that Harry Potter also shares something that Lord of the Rings and Star Wars did that almost automatically makes it cooler, dark lords.


----------



## Wan (Sep 11, 2012)

Yeah, as a pop culture phenomenon Harry Potter comes much closer to Star Wars than Avatar does.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 11, 2012)

You should be fucking grateful Fox  didnt get any rights to SW franchise.


----------



## Arya Stark (Sep 11, 2012)

Avatar is fucking overrated, sorry but...

Yeah I love it and all but let's leave at there. LoK kills any chance of becoming a HP or Star Wars.

I'm talking about the right Avatar here, right? 

Edit: That Avatar is even more overrated.It doesn't even have a proper world building.


----------



## Whimsy (Sep 11, 2012)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> The 6 movies of Star wars are less deep than Avatar.
> What exactly is the message of star wars ? what is it about ? oh yeah it was about a fat douche taking the money out of your pockets.





Derka derka.

It's ridiculous that you're trying this hard to bash Star Wars though, since it's so similar in a lot of ways to One Piece, which you love.


----------



## Wan (Sep 11, 2012)

GaaraoftheDesert1 is a blatant troll, dont feed him.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 12, 2012)

Oman said:


> GaaraoftheDesert1 is a blatant troll, dont feed him.



I actually disagree with this. While he does come across as sort of...Tetra-ish, at times, I've heard him show disdain for Star Wars before (if I'm remembering correctly). Just because one doesn't like something popular, that doesn't make them a troll.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Sep 12, 2012)

Whimsy said:


> Derka derka.
> 
> It's ridiculous that you're trying this hard to bash Star Wars though, since it's so similar in a lot of ways to One Piece, which you love.



One Piece might be a shonen but it explores much deeper themes than star wars... and it is much more fun.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Sep 12, 2012)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> One Piece might be a shonen but it explores much deeper themes than star wars... and it is much more fun.



You probably haven't seen the same Star Wars we did, even the Prequels were supposed to have paralels to the real world.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Sep 12, 2012)

I watched IV + V the 1st ones which came out, and then I stopped. I had enough...


----------



## Powerful Lord (Sep 12, 2012)

Really? Then maybe the story's not for you, but that doesn't mean it's bad, the Star Wars saga has many themes, one of them was posted before in this thread if i remember well.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 12, 2012)

The problem with the above statement is then one is not allowed to criticize any popular movie. Maybe "Avatar" isn't for all of you, but that doesn't mean it's "bad".

Just face it, opinions are opinions. It's fine to criticize his points, but it's pointless to attack his overview of the films.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 12, 2012)

The Matrix is still a better modern comparison to Star Wars (Outside the rating differences). Avatar is another beast entirely due to the technical innovations.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Sep 12, 2012)

MartialHorror said:


> The problem with the above statement is then one is not allowed to criticize any popular movie. Maybe "Avatar" isn't for all of you, but that doesn't mean it's "bad".
> 
> Just face it, opinions are opinions. It's fine to criticize his points, but it's pointless to attack his overview of the films.



In my country there's an old saying:

"Tastes are not up for discussion", i hope i translated it correctly


----------



## Stunna (Sep 12, 2012)

MartialHorror said:


> I actually disagree with this. While he does come across as sort of...Tetra-ish, at times, I've heard him show disdain for Star Wars before (if I'm remembering correctly). Just because one doesn't like something popular, that doesn't make them a troll.


The only similarities are their candidness, and even then Tetra's superior. Gaara doesn't know what he's talking about.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 12, 2012)

Star Wars is mash up it is inherent that there will be people that like its component parts more than it.

Also THX1138 is a better movie.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Sep 12, 2012)

Stunna just because you were watching star wars a hundred times when you were 10 that doesnt make it a good film. From an objective cinema perspective, if star wars came out today it would be worse than John Carter.. and I am pretty sure that the new trilogy wasnt much worse than the 1st trilogy, people were just so blind with nostalgia that they had their hopes up and they didnt realise that Lucas writing always was beyond horrible.
Compared to intelligent sci fi films like 2001 Space Odyssey, Alien, Terminator, 12 monkeys, Blade Runner, The Matrix... Star Wars is garbage ... plain and simple.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 12, 2012)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Stunna just because you were watching star wars a hundred times when you were 10 that doesnt make it a good film. From an objective cinema perspective, if star wars came out today it would be worse than John Carter.. and I am pretty sure that the new trilogy wasnt much worse than the 1st trilogy, people were just so blind with nostalgia that they had their hopes up and they didnt realise that Lucas writing always was beyond horrible.



When you break your point down to objectivity and bizarre what if scenarios it falls on your face.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 12, 2012)

Everyone keeps assuming it's nostalgia. I saw Star Wars when I was 13 or 14, and it was the prequels first.

I'm not even talking about your disliking Star Wars. It's when you make stupid statements like "comic book movies are automatically crap and Tarantino's automatically better". Heavily paraphrased of course.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Sep 12, 2012)

I am talking about superhero movies not comic book ones. Which really are inferior to Tarantino films no matter how you look at it


----------



## Stunna (Sep 12, 2012)

How           so?


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Sep 12, 2012)

Great Dialogue, Insane Visuals(are the fights in the avengers and the dark knight even comparable to the ones in kill bill ?), Deep Themes, Great Music and there is not a linear "Good guy beats bad guy" pattern... and they are also personal. QT makes films for himself, they are Rated R and he doesnt give a darn. Nolan and Whedon need to bring money into the studio's pockets so they go with PG.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Sep 12, 2012)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> I am talking about superhero movies not comic book ones. Which really are inferior to Tarantino films no matter how you look at it



In the 90s Tarantino tried to make Silver Surfer and Iron Man, so your argument is invalid when Tarantino has an interest in the genre


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Sep 12, 2012)

Proof or it didnt happen


----------



## Anarch (Sep 12, 2012)

I watched the Star Wars movies when I was 14 , and I watched the newer ones first. I won't say I'm as passionate a fan as a lot of guys here but I loved the movies. The story , the characters were all very well developed. And most of all the universe that SW created was amazing - I don't think any work of fiction has managed that or will ever manage that. To stay on topic - more than the actual quality of the movies, which is of course open to opinion  , that universe is the reason behind all the extended series,books, and games and why the franchise has lasted so long. 

Idk how many of you have played or even heard of the KOTOR games but if you have you'll know how great playing as a part of that universe was, even though the story and characters had no relation to the movies.

Avatar just doesn't compare.



GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> I am talking about superhero movies not comic book ones. Which really are inferior to Tarantino films no matter how you look at it



You can't say that all superhero movies are inferior to any and all Tarantino movies.The Dark Knight was better than many of his movies. 

But in general I would agree. Most of the recent superhero movies are good action flicks , nothing more than that and some are just plain terrible ( Captain America  ) I really don't get why they are so over hyped.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Sep 12, 2012)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Proof or it didnt happen



Aparently he was aproached but turned down an offer to direct Iron Man



That's not the only place by the way, wikipedia states that it was announced on a newspaper, and this is a fact as it's there for some years and has it as a source.

As for Silver Surfer he went there himself with a script to try and direct the film:



> And they meant it: Quentin Tarantino, fresh from his critical success with "Reservoir Dogs" had come to Constantin with a "Silver Surfer" script and had been turned away.
> 
> 
> If Tarantino (admittedly, a pre-"Pulp Fiction" Tarantino) couldn't get a "Silver Surfer" movie green lighted, why should some kids from USC bother?



The 90s were some interesting days for Quentin Tarantino, beside those 2 he went with a script to try and direct a Half-Life live action film adaptation and Casino Royale, he even says that it was him to gave them the idea to reboot the James Bond franchise with Casino Royale:


Unlike you Tarantino does seem to like the superhero genre:



> Quentin Tarantino?s Top Eleven of 2011
> 1. Midnight In Paris
> 2. Rise Of The Planet Of The Apes
> 3. Moneyball
> ...





> Other movies he liked (in no particular order)
> 50/50
> Beginners
> Hugo
> ...


Interesting how he liked Green Lantern, even though it wasn't a very good film, i like how he judgest cinema for entertainment too instead of many that bitch about every blockbuster out there.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Sep 12, 2012)

He is often trolling the fans... he hasnt put any nolan film in any of his lists


----------



## Powerful Lord (Sep 12, 2012)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> He is often trolling the fans... he hasnt put any nolan film in any of his lists



So what? Maybe he doesn't like Nolan's style of filmmaking, just because he likes some bad films doesn't mean he's trolling, if you talk to people most of them will like bad films, it's just in the internet that everybody's a film snob


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Sep 12, 2012)

Also he hasnt a any superhero film in his top 20 of the decades or in his all time lists...


----------



## Anarch (Sep 12, 2012)

He's obviously trolling. Fast Five , Hangover 2 ? Really ?


----------



## Powerful Lord (Sep 12, 2012)

Anarch said:


> He's obviously trolling. Fast Five , Hangover 2 ? Really ?



Why do you think those films made so much money, because they were entertaining and many people liked it, as i said, on the internet everybody's a cinema snob, it's obvious Tarantino can apreciate entertainment cinema, he basically made a career by using trash cinema as inspiration.


----------



## Anarch (Sep 12, 2012)

Powerful Lord said:


> Why do you think those films made so much money, because they were entertaining and many people liked it, as i said, on the internet everybody's a cinema snob, it's obvious Tarantino can apreciate entertainment cinema, he basically made a career by using trash cinema as inspiration.



Dude I get what you're saying but it's not like I'm trashing some movie that is generally liked just to act cool ( like Star Wars for instance ). Fast Five and Hangover 2 *are* terrible movies. These days you can't express your dislike for something without being called a hipster 

On the other hand it's perfectly okay to go overboard with praises and 'best xyz ever' fandoms for the most mundane of things.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Sep 12, 2012)

Anarch said:


> Dude I get what you're saying but it's not like I'm trashing some movie that is generally liked just to act cool ( like Star Wars for instance ). Fast Five and Hangover 2 *are* terrible movies. These days you can't express your dislike for something without being called a hipster
> 
> On the other hand it's perfectly okay to go overboard with praises and 'best xyz ever' fandoms for the most mundane of things.



Really? Most of what i see on the net is criticism and hate, i didn't see Fast Five or the Hangover 2, but reviews of Fast Five weren't very bad, most say that it was very entertaining and a lot of fun, i remember somebody mentioning that Quentin Tarantino said that directing action is a very underrated ability, so he must have liked it for what it was, an entertaining turn your brain off blockbuster movie with possibly a well directed action (I can't Know, i didn't watch it).


----------



## Anarch (Sep 12, 2012)

Okay maybe Fast Five wasn't that terrible but it wasn't good either. Hangover 2 however was just bad. 



Powerful Lord said:


> Most of what i see on the net is criticism and hate



You're on a forum that is full of people who go overboard with their movie and TV show fandoms. 

Now I'm NOT saying that there's anything wrong with that - that is essentially what internet communities are for so it's all good.

I'm just saying that it's wrong that just expressing a negative opinion results in getting called out as a hater or hipster.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Sep 12, 2012)

Anarch said:


> Okay maybe Fast Five wasn't that terrible but it wasn't good either. Hangover 2 however was just bad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



To tell you the truth i see more hate and negative opinions on Youtube and sites with news like IGN than the internet forums i normaly go to, in least on forums people normally give a good justification.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 12, 2012)

> The Matrix is still a better modern comparison to Star Wars (Outside the rating differences). Avatar is another beast entirely due to the technical innovations.



The problem with this is the Matrix sequels weren't held in very high regard, whereas the original Star Wars trilogy (including the 3rd) was. People prefer to only remember the exceptional first film.

I'd say "Lord of the Rings" or even "Harry Potter" are better comparisons.

and lol, these Tarantino Vs Comic Book movies are retarded. They're two different kinds of films. I would also argue that most of these comic book movies do have better visuals than "Kill Bill" (as they should), but then again, I think "Inglourious Basterds" has better visuals than "KIll BIll" too.

It's also ridiculous to compare a filmmaker to a film.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Sep 12, 2012)

Kill Bill terms of directing, cinematography,visual colours and choreography(in terms of battles) blows all the comic book films out of the water.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 12, 2012)

Kill Bill sucks my anus.


----------



## Narcissus (Sep 12, 2012)

The final battle between Beatrix and Bill was disappointing.


----------



## Amuro (Sep 12, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Kill Bill sucks my anus.





**


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 12, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Kill Bill sucks my anus.



Who let this kid out the play pen .


----------



## Stunna (Sep 12, 2012)

T'was of course a hyperbole, but seriously, there are superhero movies that surpass it.


----------



## Grape (Sep 12, 2012)

I watched both *Kill Bill* volumes as well as *Inglorious Basterds* recently and it's scary how highly I had overrated them all in the past. The only things I really enjoy from KB are "Budd" and "Pai Mei". Michael Madsen is such a bad ass.

I probably overrate *Pulp Fiction* as well, but I don't care, I love the damn thing and love randomly quoting dialogue with my brothers and friends.

"Let me ask you a question, Jules...." 

*Kill Bill:1 - 7/10
Kill Bill:2 - 7.5/10
Inglorious Basterds - 7.5/10
Pulp Fiction - 8.5/10*


----------



## Stunna (Sep 12, 2012)

Pulp Fiction's awesome. Nothing else Tarantino's done compares IMO.


----------



## Grape (Sep 12, 2012)

When I post, Stunna, a good rule of thumb is to wait five minutes for my editor to do his work before replying.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 12, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> When I post, Stunna, a good rule of thumb is to wait five minutes for *my editor* to do his work before replying.



With that money you should hire writers .


----------



## Grape (Sep 12, 2012)

Maybe, but my editor just happens to eat, shit, sleep and work exactly where and when I do.


However, we piss in separate locales.


----------



## mcdave (Sep 13, 2012)

Harry Potter the new Merlin?

Justin Bieber the new Elvis?

Christopher Nolan the new Hitchcok?

As newer they are the bigger the Hype but that fades away and
to be honest the best thing in Avatar was the Cgi the Plot was decent.

Star Wars is ageless because the Plot is like a Fairy Tale as simple it is everybody
finds at last one thing that he likes.


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 13, 2012)

Haters hating on Avatar, why do they hate it? "Cause its pocahontas"
Pffft, Pocahonta's is a fking copy of the fking La Malinche, if you dont know who she is then google her!
Wathever even Inception was a blatant copy of a Scrooge Mc Duck comic and nobody complained.

This are the kind of excuses that make it so obvious that a hater hates the bandwagon, in this case a very kickass bandwagon. 

Duuuude I miss when it was on Cinemas on Dat late 09 and Dat 2010.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Sep 13, 2012)

Every character in IB is better developed than the characters in the avengers and the dark knight trilogy, and every line and scene serves a purpose in the story...a lot of scenes in the dark knight and the avengers serve the purpose of looking badass


----------



## staticbeast (Sep 13, 2012)

So far Avatar does not have an ongoing series of comics or books expanding it's universe like Star Wars has.


----------



## Wan (Sep 13, 2012)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Every character in IB is better developed than the characters in the avengers and the dark knight trilogy, and every line and scene serves a purpose in the story...a lot of scenes in the dark knight and the avengers serve the purpose of looking badass



And what's wrong with looking badass, as long as it's done well?



staticbeast said:


> So far Avatar does not have an ongoing series of comics or books expanding it's universe like Star Wars has.


----------



## Distance (Sep 13, 2012)

Avatar is better than Star Wars Episode I-III. Avatar being better than A New Hope and Return of the Jedi is probably a better debate. Star Wars Episode V (The Empire Strikes Back) trumps everything else.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Sep 13, 2012)

Oman said:


> And what's wrong with looking badass, as long as it's done well?



This is about James Cameron's Avatar, which had some mediocre video games and coloring books, and that's it.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 13, 2012)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Every character in IB is better developed than the characters in the avengers and the dark knight trilogy, and every line and scene serves a purpose in the story...a lot of scenes in the dark knight and the avengers serve the purpose of looking badass



Out of curiosity. Who actually develops in Inglourious Basterds? 

Maybe I'm remembering the movie wrong, but everyone seemed static to me. Now, there is a difference between 'fleshed out' and 'developed'. But the original Inglorious Bastards had more development with its characters than in Tarantino's film.


----------



## Wan (Sep 13, 2012)

Powerful Lord said:


> This is about James Cameron's Avatar, which had some mediocre video games and coloring books, and that's it.



Oh, I know.


----------



## staticbeast (Sep 14, 2012)

Avatar will never have it's own version of the clone wars.

Not in the next ten years.


----------

